# Diy spark plug replacement? 40k service



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

Is there a diy spark plug replacement thread for the 2.5?
I have done spark plugs a couple times each on my E46 and my MKIV and now it's time to do the MKV. Also, a diy replace intake and cabin filter would be good too. 
Anyhing else I should do for the 40k service? 
Also, what spark plugs would you recommend?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

OEM plugs seem to be what everyone is recommending. Search for the "engine cover removal" for the intake filter.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

thank you
[edit]
all of these maint. items should be added to the faq... for example, spark plugs, filters, brakes, coolant flush, etc etc. 
experienced people can figure these things out, but people like me like to see pics and a thread or some document explaining the procedure bfore we actually get to work










_Modified by mujjuman at 1:10 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

It's really easy. You should do a fuel filter at the same time as well


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*

Where Can u buy the fuel filter? Does it have the fuel pressure regulator built in? And is there a diy for the fuel filter? 
Also, besides oem, what sparks should u get? I was going to get Ngk but none of the auto stores have it.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

oem plugs and oem filter. Simple as that


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_Where Can u buy the fuel filter? Does it have the fuel pressure regulator built in? And is there a diy for the fuel filter? 
Also, besides oem, what sparks should u get? I was going to get Ngk but none of the auto stores have it. 



Try here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4638121


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_Where Can u buy the fuel filter? Does it have the fuel pressure regulator built in? And is there a diy for the fuel filter? 
Also, besides oem, what sparks should u get? I was going to get Ngk but none of the auto stores have it. 
 Go on line to buy parts..and I don't mean Ebay Chinese knock offs! Get the real stuff...OEM plugs NGK PZFR5Q-11 (VW # 101 905 600 C). Try "Ask VW Parts Guy" on the MKV Forum (he's dealer on "right coast") or 1stVWparts (dealer on "left coast")...both of these sources sell VW OEM parts at good discounts over what my local dealers charge...and more importantly..since they do so much parts business, the're real pros at getting you the right parts..even for obscure applications (like special retrofit kit for my Passat Kombi valve vaccum lines! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ). You save so much $$$$$ DIY on labor...don't skimp on parts. Tiip on pullin engine cover..do it with engine warm..rubber hold down grommets are softer then and force needed to remove cover way less! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_ Go on line to buy parts..and I don't mean Ebay Chinese knock offs! Get the real stuff...OEM plugs NGK PZFR5Q-11 (VW # 101 905 600 C). Try "Ask VW Parts Guy" on the MKV Forum (he's dealer on "right coast") or 1stVWparts (dealer on "left coast")...both of these sources sell VW OEM parts at good discounts over what my local dealers charge...and more importantly..since they do so much parts business, the're real pros at getting you the right parts..even for obscure applications (like special retrofit kit for my Passat Kombi valve vaccum lines! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ). You save so much $$$$$ DIY on labor...don't skimp on parts. Tiip on pullin engine cover..do it with engine warm..rubber hold down grommets are softer then and force needed to remove cover way less! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks so much!!! will do next time







the engine was not used for about 8 hours when I did all the work... it took a bit of elbow grease to remove the cover lol! 
I replaced spark plugs, intake filter, and cabin air filter... all three had good wear on it, and werent overused nor underused.








The ignition coils were a bit too difficult to remove, compared to my E46's M54, and even my VR6 (although it uses a coilpack, with ignition wires, the boot that covers the plug has a nifty removal tool built in)
A tip to removing the coils: before removing the electrical harness connectors, pop the coils out slightly (just to loosen them) using pliers as leverage. Now you have enough space to disconnect the connectors... which were also a PITA to remove... whats up with all these brittle plastic connectors???? The MAF connector was a b*tch to remove as well. I admit, I did break 2 of the coil connectors... and I thought, GREAT, now I'll never remove them... and thought even if I did remove them, I wouldnt be able to put them back on. The upside to all this was that its so tight in that whole area, that the even the broken connector stayed very snugly connected to the ignition coil, once it was popped in. 
To reinstall the coils: pull all the coils back in the head, but do not push them in to "lock" them. Connect the connectors to the coils, then individually pop the coils back in by pushing them in as hard as you can. 
The first time I did this (which was now) it was pretty hard, or at least harder than my other cars. But now that I have done this, it will be very easy next time around (80,000 miles?) 
Oh yeah, the screws that hold the cover for the intake filter in the engine cover were pretty hard to remove as well... I think if the whole thing was warm due to the warm engine, it would have been easier. 
I just really disliked the connectors they used, I wish it was metal clip or something spring loaded, rather than plastic.
















Anyway, after this install, I went for a spirited drive.... WOW I cant believe how much power I lost over the miles.... the car feels like brand new again!! My sparks werent even that worn though. 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

So is there a DIY out there w/ all the tools that you need? Because i think my engine is misfiring (at 60k) and the spark plugs have not been changed.


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

Which plug did you end up using? Do you still like them?



mujjuman said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_ Go on line to buy parts..and I don't mean Ebay Chinese knock offs! Get the real stuff...OEM plugs NGK PZFR5Q-11 (VW # 101 905 600 C). Try "Ask VW Parts Guy" on the MKV Forum (he's dealer on "right coast") or 1stVWparts (dealer on "left coast")...both of these sources sell VW OEM parts at good discounts over what my local dealers charge...and more importantly..since they do so much parts business, the're real pros at getting you the right parts..even for obscure applications (like special retrofit kit for my Passat Kombi valve vaccum lines! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ). You save so much $$$$$ DIY on labor...don't skimp on parts. Tiip on pullin engine cover..do it with engine warm..rubber hold down grommets are softer then and force needed to remove cover way less! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks so much!!! will do next time
> 
> ...


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

mujjuman said:


> Is there a diy spark plug replacement thread for the 2.5?
> I have done spark plugs a couple times each on my E46 and my MKIV and now it's time to do the MKV. Also, a diy replace intake and cabin filter would be good too.
> Anyhing else I should do for the 40k service?
> Also, what spark plugs would you recommend?


This is what I followed when I changed the engine air filter on my MKVI, the video is for an MKV, but pretty much identical:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w06Om0HyGYY

Here's one for the cabin filter also:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXHL48X7kmg

Spark plugs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoyJ6LqK49s

OEM plugs and filters for me. Good luck.


----------

